# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets 2002 Extended Cut 720p BluRay DTS x264-EbP

## danlongthanh

Năm học thứ hai của Harry Potter tại trường Hogwarts chuẩn bị bắt đầu. Chú gia tinh tốt bụng Dobby tới cảnh báo cho cậu biết những nguy cơ tiềm ẩn đang chờ tại trường và khuyên cậu nên nghỉ học. Mặc kệ lời cảnh báo, Harry vẫn trở lại nơi cậu coi là mái ấm thực sự của mình.

Như năm học trước, Harry vẫn là cậu bé nổi tiếng trong trường và cả cộng đồng phù thủy. Dẫu vậy sự ghét bỏ của giáo sư Độc dược Snape và đám học sinh nhà Slytherins đứng đầu là Malfoy vẫn không hề thuyên giảm. Nhưng rồi cuộc sống ở Hogwarts bắt đầu bị đảo lộn khi một chuỗi sự kiện kỳ lạ bắt đầu xảy ra. Có người bị hóa đá mà không ai biết kẻ nào đã gây ra chuyện đó. Rồi Harry phát hiện ra mình nghe thấy giọng nói lạ phát ra từ đâu đó bên trong bức tường. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0295297/ (Rating: 7.2/10 from 175,593 users)

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​
MF - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets 2002 Extended Cut 720p BluRay DTS x264-EbP
MF - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets 2002 Extended Cut 720p BluRay DTS x264-EbP sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*MF - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets 2002 Extended Cut 720p BluRay DTS x264-EbP*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

